# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Na klaarkomen wil hij niet meer omhoog

## tijnen

ik heb nu ruim een jaar met me vriendin alles gaat goed zijn helemaal gek op elkaar maar nu sinds een paar weken hebben we een probleem met sex.

het voorspel is helemaal geweldig maar als ik ben gekomen krijg ik hem niet meer ophoog op een 1 of andere manier...
we hebben van alles geprobeerd:
-ben bezig geweest met haar ruim een uur en daarna weer geprobeerd 
-me vriending heeft me bijna een uur verwend 
-verschillende gedachtes om nog meer lust op te wekken

ik heb er dan nog heel erg zin in om verder te gaan maar het lukt gewoon echt niet.

kan iemand mij helpen AUB!!!

----------


## Petra717

Misschien wat later klaarkomen... het langer ophouden dus?

petra

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tijnen.

Bij de meeste mannen is het normaal dat ze hun penis niet meer stijf krijgen wanneer ze eenmaal klaargekomen zijn.
Net zoals Petra al zei het klaarkomen ophouden werkt wel, zo kun je langer doorgaan in je spel zonder dat je penis verslapt.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

